# When Need to Replace Tires



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

My car is eight years old and has only 30,000 kms. The tires still look good but I am wondering when they should be replaced anyway from an age standpoint. Virtually all of my driving is in the city with very little high speed highway driving.

Any thoughts?


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

wouldn't worry about it unless you can see cracking in the rubber of your tires...You don't drive very much at all...If the treads are still deep keep using them..They'll prob suck in the winter because the rubber will be dried out and hard but for the driving you do you probably don't have much to worry about....If you bring your car in for oil changes usually they inspect some components while the car is in and will suggest to you if the tires do need replacing.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

It's hard to say. Dry rot/age will get them before you wear them out. Do you park outside? Sunshine is a factor with tire age. I'd probably start to think about replacing them, perhaps in the next year or two. Do they still hold air? As the tires age they'll begin to crack (sometimes from the inside out) and will begin to seep more air than you would expect.


----------



## Potato (Apr 3, 2009)

They'll need to be replaced due to age at some point, but it's tough to say exactly when. 10 years is a nice round number used in many rules of thumb (e.g., this article). Be sure to check the date code on the tires, since depending on how long they were in storage before being put on your car, the rubber could be older than the car itself.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Please post a photo of the tire/tread.


----------



## scomac (Aug 22, 2009)

Belguy said:


> My car is eight years old and has only 30,000 kms.
> 
> Any thoughts?


[OT]Why do you own this car? This is a serious question. The ownership costs of owning this car will likely be more expensive than cab fair for the amount of driving you do, especially when it is all within the city.

The reason I ask is that many couples I know who currently have two vehicles are struggling with giving one of them up upon retirement. With cars being one of the single greatest expenses a person might have in their annual budget, this is a valid concern.[/OT]


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I think checking the tire age makes sense but different brands have different aging patterns. If you just use it around town, you can probably drive them into the ground. It is a blowout on the highway that can kill you. Also has most of the driving been at proper inflation? Improperly inflated tires will last much less time.

(And low mileage is a good sign that you are not abusing the environment. Not a great financial choice, as scomac observes, but probably worth keeping now that it is 8 years old. Our newest car is 7 years old.)


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

8 years is long enough. I would replace them soon, as it is not worth it from a safety perspective to skimp on tires.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

The majority of the time, my car is parked in the garage. I have experienced no loss of air. I take it to the Toyota dealer twice a year for whatever maintenance is required and they claim to check the tires and have not yet recommended changing them. In fact, this dealer never finds much that needs doing aside from the normal oil changes. I keep the car because I am frugal in other ways and just am willing to pay for the convenience of doing so. It is one of my few extravagances. The-royal-mail, I can't post a picture because I am not that advanced in my computer knowledge. I'm lucky to know enough to participate in this forum, read my emails, and surf the net but that is as far as I have ever progressed. I'm old and I'm a slow learner!!! Thanks for everyone's advice. I will probably keep the tires for a while longer and keep it under 20 MPH!! If you see me on the road, just give me a little space!!


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm very safety conscious, and I would replace them right away, just in case. Having said that I haven't seen your tires and it's possible that they have a year or 2 life in them.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow you really don't do alot of driving.

Personally I would drive on them one more summer and get some new ones for the fall/winter months, but that is me.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Check the date code and look for signs of cracking. You should look between the tread for cracking as it may be less obvious then around the edges. If they are not cracking you are okay for now, but 10 years is about max, although garage kept is helping them no break down as fast.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

If there's no cracks, keep going.

I have tires that are 3 months old (expensive ones, too) and I want new tires already.

I am used to racing tires, so anything sub-par is horrible and drives me nuts.


----------



## jet powder (May 29, 2012)

car 8 years old but the tires are most likely older, The numbers on the side of tires indicate the date when manufactured @ 10 years old & or 2/32 of an inch tread left & or any buldges & or if driven having had to low of tire pressure that could have caused side wall damage they should be replaced. Should be able to find on internet how the numbers represent age of tire on the 10 th birthday of tire experts say replace.


----------



## qc_riderfan87 (Apr 30, 2011)

if stock wheels and tires:

- either keep them til toyota tells you to replace them
- upgrade now, get custom wheels 1 inch bigger then you have now, and little bit better tires. compare tires on www.tirerack.com

my point is, don't dwell on this, do it or wait til you are sure you need to replace them.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

If your tires are orginals,(sounds like you bought the car new 8 yrs ago)your fine.30k kms is barely anything!''average'' driver's put that many kms on there tires in a yr&half maybe 2 yrs of driving(and that is being conservative) to your 8 yrs.Imo you barley drive @ all.Your less than 4k a yr.Not surprised your car/tires are in good shape.They should be close to mint condition.Get them rotated-Have they been? way before new one's.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Tires on my car lasted about 90k kms before I changed them... But I wouldn't want to drive at highway speeds on 10 year old tires, especially not over long distances. If you lose a tire at 50 km/h or less it's pretty unlikely you'll get killed but at 100+ off you go flying into the ditch.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

I changed the tires on my M5 at about 35k The rear tires on my M6 only lasted about 20k front still good for awhile. These tires are really soft and don't last very long.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Article on when to replace tires:

http://www.wheels.ca/feature/ian-law-dont-drive-on-old-tires/


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

Belguy said:


> I keep the car because I am frugal in other ways and just am willing to pay for the convenience of doing so. It is one of my few extravagances.


Wouldn't something like Car Share work better for you . . . or even renting for longer trips . . . or a cool Vespa scooter !


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

If it's paid off and runs well there's very little point in selling it, and I'm sure his insurance costs are minuscule.


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Use 303 protectant to help the tires. Scooters are dangerous with those small diameter tires. Stay away from them!!


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Do tires loose air pressure?Is pressure set at manufactures posted PSI,If cracking is at side of tire and you can peel it back to see cords,you must replace tires ,because friction from road will cause heat build up and tire will blow causing loss of control,we made it this far lets not do anything that will reduce our time on this planet,Put your mind at piece,Install new rubber,I have worked as a mechanic for 34 years I have seen lots of I was going to do it,pay a little now or a lot later,just my thoughts,you can go to a tire dealer and get an opinion on you tires.......


----------

